# Star Trek: William Shatner wäre gerne wieder als Captain Kirk dabei



## Darkmoon76 (18. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: William Shatner wäre gerne wieder als Captain Kirk dabei* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: William Shatner wäre gerne wieder als Captain Kirk dabei*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2017)

Surprise, surprise. Old Bill wird niemals müde ein Kirk-Cameo herbeizuwünschen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist: würde er noch in einen der Brücken-Sessel passen...? ^^  

Lustig wär es aber. Neulich hab ich ne Doku gesehen, in der er mit Machern und Beteiligten von TNG sprach - wenn nur die Hälfte stimmt, dann ist es ein echtes Wunder, dass man genügend "ausreichend gutes" Drehbuchmaterial für so viele Staffeln zusammenbekommen hat, ohne dass jemand Roddenberry eigenhändig erwürgt hat, und die Folgen drehen konnte, ohne dass da nicht mind. einer amokläuft... ^^


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (18. Oktober 2017)

Gesichte? Also bitte.


----------



## KaTjoNaK (18. Oktober 2017)

"Den "originalen" Captain Kirk in einem Film unterzubringen, wäre auch nicht so einfach, da er ja eigentlich tot ist und man erst erklären müsst, wie der wiedererweckt wurde."

Das hat Trashmaster J.J. Abrams auch nicht daran gehindert, kurzerhand eine vollkommen verblödete, alternative "Kelvin-Zeitlinie" zu erschaffen, um diverse Dinge in Star Trek unter zu bringen, die eigentlich nicht dazu gehören oder auf andere Art und Weise unlogisch wären, im gängigen Canon seinen Platz finden. 
Kirk zurück zu bringen wäre vom Story Telling her kein Problem. Wir öffnen ein neues Spiegeluniversum und gut. Das Problem liegt viel mehr an den neuen Rechteinhabern und Verantwortlichen bei Star Trek, die kein Star Trek mehr machen, sondern nur noch Random Sci-Fi. Da passt Kirk wohl nicht ins Konzept, zudem wäre er wohl zu teuer.


----------



## Odin333 (18. Oktober 2017)

In Zeiten in denen anscheinend nur ein Seth MacFarlane ein ordentliches Star Trek liefern kann, ist mir ein 86-jähriger Captain Kirk, der eigentlich tot sein sollte, auch schon wieder egal.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Ähm, wieso tot? Shatner sagt doch, dass er gerne eine Geschichte hätte, die ihn als alternden Captain (vor dem Ruhestand) zeigt, die also zwischen den Kinofilmen 6 und 7 angesiedelt ist.


----------



## fab0178 (19. Oktober 2017)

Schön in Rente bleiben bitte - das war in Generations schon peinlich was der Mann da abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab eine gute Idee: James T. ist tot, aber im Spiegeluniversum hat nicht er selbst überlebt, sondern seine vergeistigte Form. Kirk wird, das ist die größte Strafe, nie wieder eine Frau anfassen dürfen, er ist zur Unsterblichkeit verdammt. Und warum nicht? Für eine kleine Nebenrolle ist der Mann noch gut. Die Fans würden sich über ein Wiedersehen freuen. Muß ja nicht gleich eine größere Rolle sein.


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, wieso tot? Shatner sagt doch, dass er gerne eine Geschichte hätte, die ihn als alternden Captain (vor dem Ruhestand) zeigt, die also zwischen den Kinofilmen 6 und 7 angesiedelt ist.


Ich denke nicht, daß hinter der Nennung von "Captain Kirk" mehr steckt als die schlichte Bezeichnung seiner Rolle in TOS.

Zum einen stellt sich die Frage, wie soll man ihn überhaupt wieder in die Geschichte einbringen? In dem aktuellen Strang der Lore sind wir ja gerade mal in der 5-Jahres Mission - soll man die ganzen Jahrzehnte bis zu Neu-Kirks Rentenalter ungenutzt wegschmeißen?

Naheliegend wäre eine Art Zukunftsvision.Für eine weitere Zeitreise mßten die Fragen: Wer? Wohin? und Warum? beantwortet werden. Mit einem Thema à la _"Hilfe, ich werde alt"_ bieten sich da auf Anhieb keine sinnvollen Antworten an.

Und dann gibt's ja noch das Argument: Das haben Kirk & Co doch schon im letzten TOS Spielfilm abgekaspert, wo unter anderem das Thema Alter  zur Sprache kommt. Und am Ende werden sie in Rente geschickt, verabschieden sich dann aber auf dem geraden Weg (Mist, falsche Lore) in den metaphorischen "Himmel".


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab eine gute Idee: James T. ist tot, aber im Spiegeluniversum hat nicht er selbst überlebt, sondern seine vergeistigte Form. Kirk wird, das ist die größte Strafe, nie wieder eine Frau anfassen dürfen, er ist zur Unsterblichkeit verdammt. Und warum nicht? Für eine kleine Nebenrolle ist der Mann noch gut. Die Fans würden sich über ein Wiedersehen freuen. Muß ja nicht gleich eine größere Rolle sein.

EDIT: (EDIT: Ich schreib immer mit "EDIT", das war jetzt rekursiv!) Shattner ist jetzt Country-Sänger. Kann man sich mal anhören, so schlecht ist er nicht! Jobs hat er also genug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Shattner ist jetzt Country-Sänger. Kann man sich mal anhören, so schlecht ist er nicht! Jobs hat er also genug.


Solange er nicht noch einmal "Lucy in the Sky with diomonds" interpretiert kann er tun und lassen was er will... 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, daß hinter der Nennung von "Captain Kirk" mehr steckt als die schlichte Bezeichnung seiner Rolle in TOS.



Wenn man jetzt noch wüßte, was "TOS" ist. Ich kenne TOS nur als "Tramiel Operating System", das war das Betriebssystem des Atari ST. Eine Bitte: Nicht jeder versteht jede Abkürzung -- dafür gibt es eigentlich die sinnvolle Regel, daß man beim ersten Mal ausschreibt, danach sind dann auch Abkürzungen gestattet.

Ich komm hier manchmal vor lauter TLAs (TLA = three-letter acronym) überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher. ICE und Eschede ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2017)

*T*he *O*riginal *S*eries. Sprich die allererste Star Trek - Serie. Eben das Original. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solange er nicht noch einmal "Lucy in the Sky with diomonds" interpretiert kann er tun und lassen was er will...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich hab auch gerade nochmal auf YT nachgeguckt, da bringt Shattner völlig besoffen "Rocket Man" zum besten. Also nee, das war es nicht. Er hat kürzlich eine Scheibe rausgebracht, die immerhin nicht völlig verissen wurde. Gehört habe ich sie aber auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade nochmal auf YT nachgeguckt, da bringt Shattner völlig besoffen "Rocket Man" zum besten. Also nee, das war es nicht. Er hat kürzlich eine Scheibe rausgebraucht, die immerhin nicht völlig verissen wurde. Gehört habe ich sie aber auch nicht.


Selbst als völlig besoffener Shat-Fan kann man sein "Gesangstalent" äußerst schwer ertragen. Und das sage ich als jemand der ihn im Kindesalter in seiner Kirk-Rolle verehrt hat. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst als völlig besoffener Shat-Fan kann man sein "Gesangstalent" äußerst schwer ertragen. Und das sage ich als jemand der ihn im Kindesalter in seiner Kirk-Rolle verehrt hat.


Das Problem ist, daß es *kein Gesang sein soll*.
zB das, was er mit Bohemian Rhapsody veranstaltet, ist nicht das musikalische Cover des Liedes, sondern *eine schauspielerische Darbietung* der Bedeutung der einzelnen Liedzeilen.

Das macht das Endergebnis aus Konsumentensicht nicht besser, aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob jemand versucht, das einfach nachzusingen und dabei (nicht) feststellt, daß er nicht zum Sänger geeignet ist oder ob jemand *gar nicht erst den Ansatz verfolgt*, das nachsingen zu wollen.
Aus dem Blickwinkel betrachtet, daß er die einzelnen Zeilen schauspielerisch nachempfinden will, ist das Ergebnis durchaus gelungen .... wenn auch nicht unbedingt hörenswert.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Okay, ich nehme alles zurück. Er kann nicht singen. Ich dachte so, hätte ja sein können ... Der singt ja alles wie "Sun of Jamaica". Da war ja der Hasselhoff noch besser. 

EDIT: Hab mal ein paar Stücke von mir in der Indie-Ecke eingestellt. Bei Nachfrage gibt's auch noch 'ne Zugabe.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst als völlig besoffener Shat-Fan kann man sein "Gesangstalent" äußerst schwer ertragen. Und das sage ich als jemand der ihn im Kindesalter in seiner Kirk-Rolle verehrt hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das als Singen zu bezeichnen ist mehr als diplomatisch.


----------

